# What should my next sub be?



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

*What should my next CSS sub be?*

HI all. Looking to start building another sub in the very near future.I already have a TRIO-12 with 2 PRs in a 24" box. The room is odd shaped (somewhat). See below for rough diagram with measurements.
I guess I should start thinking about what the best FINAL setup would be in regards to subwoofers. My current TRIO-12 is just barely approaching what I want in terms of impact and LFE before it bottoms out (during transients: gunshots, backfires, those types of things). So the question is, what would be the optimum setup in this room? What would be a very good setup in this room as a secondary option? Etc. Some ideas I had were, no matter what I had up front for the "heavy lifting", I was considering a pair of SDX-10's for near LP positioning during movies (L/R).
For up front, there are several options:

Another TRIO-12 with 2 PRs. A consideration here would be having them in opposite corners, but a quesiton that comes to mind are the PR's that are on the inside, facing each other. Do I have to worry about that?
Trio 12 with 15" PR.
Trio 12 TL: This one has my complete attention. I think it would be a good compliement to the current Trio12.
SDX15 MkII: Not sure when this will be available.
Is there an 18" to consider?
So, any thoughts as to what the final setup with respect to LFE should/could be?
Thoughts on the SDX10's to augment?
Is there something I can get started on right now...?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

The TL looks interesting although I would question it's use as a sub because the driver is basically uncontrolled at low frequencies. I haven't done any calculations on the design to see what it's 1/4 wave tuning is.
Looking at your other build thread the sub you have is fairly impressive and a second would certainly complement it, or an 18 might give you a bit more grunt. 
Have you searched the build threads to see if anything there impresses you?


----------



## Hookedonc4 (May 19, 2012)

I just bought a James power pipe with the M1000 this thing rocks. I also have a James EMB-1000 I don't have it hooked up yet but I tested and this sub also is awesome...


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

My thread title should say "What should my next CSS sub be". Where did you buy that sub? Is it a DIY?


----------



## Hookedonc4 (May 19, 2012)

caper26 said:


> My thread title should say "What should my next CSS sub be". Where did you buy that sub? Is it a DIY?


Not sure what CSS is? You can buy the James loudspeakers at any James Dealer. It's not anything I built myself if that's what you mean by DYI. You can look them up on the web. They are in California.


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hookedonc4 said:


> Not sure what CSS is? You can buy the James loudspeakers at any James Dealer. It's not anything I built myself if that's what you mean by DYI. You can look them up on the web. They are in California.


Heh, you ARE in the DIY section, and a sub-section called "Creative Sound Solutions" (CSS), which is a distributor of DIY gear


----------



## Hookedonc4 (May 19, 2012)

caper26 said:


> Heh, you ARE in the DIY section, and a sub-section called "Creative Sound Solutions" (CSS), which is a distributor of DIY gear


Well thought I was on the home theater forum? Sorry. It's still a killer Sub.


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hookedonc4 said:


> Well thought I was on the home theater forum? Sorry.


yes you are, but there are "sub forums". This topic is in the "HomeTheaterShack.com > DIY Speakers | DIY Subwoofers > Creative Sound Solutions" sub forum


----------



## Hookedonc4 (May 19, 2012)

caper26 said:


> yes you are, but there are "sub forums". This topic is in the "HomeTheaterShack.com > DIY Speakers | DIY Subwoofers > Creative Sound Solutions" sub forum.
> 
> Again Sorry. It's still a killer Sub.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Check out the Trio 12 horn, I think you'll like it if you can handle the size, plus it's CSS. Otherwise, the dual CSS SDX10 horn might be up your alley. Both will play deep with plenty of headroom for you.


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

SDX10 with 2 PRs are on the way. Also bought a router this week too, so I can make a custom circle jig for it for cutting circles easily. Cheers.


----------

